
New Entrepreneur-Friendly Startup Financing Solutions - andygcook
https://lightercapital.com/startup-financing-solutions/
======
andygcook
We took on revenue-based debt from Lighter Capital in April 2018 for my SaaS
startup. They’ve been really great to work with so far and their software
platform is pretty good. They even fixed a bug I found the same day I reported
it.

As a founder, I’m excited to see alternative funding solutions start to pop up
recently like this and others.

